# Screw Steve Kerr!!



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

We are not this bad god damnit!! :curse: :curse: 


Here is his Atlantic Preview

STEVE KERR'S ATLANTIC PREDICTIONS 
1. New Jersey Nets – The Nets are clearly the class of the division. The trio of Jason Kidd, Richard Jefferson and Vince Carter forms an exciting, high-wire act, but overall, this is a defensive-minded club. New Jersey ranked sixth in the NBA in points allowed last season and held opponents to under 44-percent field goal shooting.

2. Toronto Raptors – The recent success of international players on the world stage bodes well for Sam Mitchell's club. Chris Bosh will get plenty of help from Spain's Jorge Garbajosa and Jose Calderon, Italy's Andrea Bargnani and former 76er Anthony Parker, who has starred in Europe for many years.

3. New York Knicks – There are a million questions with this team, but the No. 1 issue is this: Can Stephon Marbury and Steve Francis play together? Eddy Curry's development is critical, too. Isiah Thomas gets to try to figure it all out.

4. Boston Celtics – Danny Ainge paid a steep price to get Sebastian Telfair. Can he take over the point guard duties and run this club, or will he be beaten out by Kentucky rookie Rajon Rondo? Either way, the Celtics will be a young club being led by a young point guard – usually, that's not a good combination.

5. Philadelphia 76ers – This team has the potential to be decent, but they'll have to figure out who they are. Last season, the Sixers established an up-tempo offensive mentality, but their defense and rebounding was so bad that it didn't matter. They do have some talent, though. 

And here is his Eastern Power Rankings
Eastern 
1. Miami 
2. Chicago 
3. Detroit 
4. Cleveland 
5. New Jersey 
6. Washington 
7. Indiana 
8. Milwaukee 
9. Orlando 
10. Toronto 
11. New York 
12. Boston 
13. Philadelphia 
14. Atlanta 
15. Charlotte 

We aint this damn bad i dont care what anyone says, Kerr must of been reading some Philly message boards and see how negative we are on our teams and thought we must be god awful, but we played God awful last year and still finished 2nd in our division and still almost made the playoffs. I dont see how we could possibly do worse than that.

So Kerr can kiss my *** along with anyone else who agrees with him :biggrin:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> We are not this bad god damnit!! :curse: :curse:
> 
> 
> Here is his Atlantic Preview
> ...


 All of the teams listed are potentially better than the sixers, and they have better coaching too


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> All of the teams listed are potentially better than the sixers, and they have better coaching too


Screw that NJ is the only team in our division that can say they are above us


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Screw that NJ is the only team in our division that can say they are above us


A.I. had a career year last year, Webber averaged 20 per, and the Sixers still didn't make it. Neither will be as good this year, Iguodala isn't that good yet, and one of the only guys on the team that played defense (salmons) is gone. Sixers aren't a god-awful team but i'll be very surprised if they're in playoff contention.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> A.I. had a career year last year, Webber averaged 20 per, and the Sixers still didn't make it. Neither will be as good this year, Iguodala isn't that good yet, and one of the only guys on the team that played defense (salmons) is gone. Sixers aren't a god-awful team but i'll be very surprised if they're in playoff contention.


 Iggy is our main defender and Salmons was god awful and he was replacement is Carney who will be just as a capable defender


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm with you ROUTE........Damn Steve Kerr the only team I'd say that was better than is NJ. You guys will see.... But for Toronto and The Knicks to be ahead of us....PLEASE !!!!!!!! STEVE KERR AND WHOEVER AGREES WITH HIM ARE BS!!!!!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll simply mouth one word: 2000-2001 NBA Finals. Who believed? (Not Sixers fans, I mean these media people, who believed?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I'll simply mouth one word: 2000-2001 NBA Finals. Who believed? (Not Sixers fans, I mean these media people, who believed?


Three words: five years ago.

Or, you know, the hall of fame coach being replaced by a bad coach. Or, you know, great, enthusiastic upper management being replaced by upper management that is generally uninterested and/or incompetent. Or, you know, no defensive player or sixth man of the year.

Why bother getting worked over this? I mean, the sixers can succeed, if their younger players decide to grow up. Whatever they do, it will have absolutely nothing to do with this article.

If you want to get pissed, look at the TV schedule for the sixers. We got no more than 2 games in a month.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> If you want to get pissed, look at the TV schedule for the sixers. We got no more than 2 games in a month.


Thats why I am a faithful League Pass Subscriber, Cant wait to tune into the Season opener Wednesday. Cant believe the Season is already here. GO SIXERS!!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

"Already Here" I've been waiting for 6 god damn months. I'll miss first 2 weeks of season guys. (Cable still hasn't been paid). Hopefully we finish out alright.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> Thats why I am a faithful League Pass Subscriber, Cant wait to tune into the Season opener Wednesday. Cant believe the Season is already here. GO SIXERS!!


Can't get it at college campus.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Thats why I am a faithful League Pass Subscriber, Cant wait to tune into the Season opener Wednesday. Cant believe the Season is already here. GO SIXERS!!




I stay having the league pass........I sacrafice the NFL football package just to have my NBA Pass......I guess I will be in here with you during the season giving updates then ROUTE......I'll SEE YOU ON THE Boards then :cheers: !!!!!! I cant wait till Wednesday......Cause the Sixers this season are gonna prove a lot of people wrong!!! :banana:

By the way Sixerfan....Tell your dad to pay the damn cable bill


----------



## scott3hoops (Nov 3, 2006)

good point. atleast i hope this team doesnt do any worse than last year. they have gotten better. no matter what anyone says. this team is definitly an improvement over last years. i would never rank us that low right now. we are definitly in the upper eshelon of the eastern conference. maybe not up there with the heat or detroit or teams like that who are always at the top, but we are a good team that i think can get to the 2nd round of the playoffs.....atleast i hope. steve kerr has underrated this team...and he will see that in the near future.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

scott3hoops said:


> good point. atleast i hope this team doesnt do any worse than last year. they have gotten better. no matter what anyone says. this team is definitly an improvement over last years. i would never rank us that low right now. we are definitly in the upper eshelon of the eastern conference. maybe not up there with the heat or detroit or teams like that who are always at the top, but we are a good team that i think can get to the 2nd round of the playoffs.....atleast i hope. steve kerr has underrated this team...and he will see that in the near future.



TRUE THAT

WELCOME TO THE BOARDS SCOTT :cheers: ......sadly to say that on this board most of the posters think the same way Steve does....Well I'm not gonna say most, I will just call them out....BEEZ AND COATES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

But we are not that bad and the Sixers will show them!!!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> TRUE THAT
> 
> WELCOME TO THE BOARDS SCOTT :cheers: ......sadly to say that on this board most of the posters think the same way Steve does....Well I'm not gonna say most, I will just call them out....BEEZ AND COATES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> But we are not that bad and the Sixers will show them!!!!!


 Hey he speaks the truth, and by the way welcome scott3hoops. Hopefully you will stay around for the whole season


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Hey he speaks the truth, and by the way welcome scott3hoops. Hopefully you will stay around for the whole season




WELL WE JUST SMASHED THE MAGIC....DAMN BEEZ GIVE US SOME PROPS WE ARE NOT AS BAD AS STEVE SAYS.....PUTTING TORONTO AND THE PITIFULL AZZ KNICKS AHEAD OF US....GIVE ME A BREAK.... B.S.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I wouldnt consider winning by 2 is smashing the Magic


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I wouldnt consider winning by 2 is smashing the Magic


I would consider it a lot more then you would of expected us to do though, am I wrong?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> And here is his Eastern Power Rankings
> Eastern
> 1. Miami
> 2. Chicago
> ...


1. * Philadelphia -- 
2. * Cleveland -- 
3. * Atlanta 1.0 
4. Miami 1.0 
5. Indiana 1.0 
6. Orlando 1.0 
7. Toronto 1.0 
8. New Jersey 1.0 
9. New York 1.0 
10. Milwaukee 1.0 
11. Detroit 1.0 
12. Chicago 1.5 
13. Washington 1.5 
14. Boston 2.0 
15. Charlotte 2.0 

Sorry Just had to do it hahahah :biggrin:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Great starts tend to lead out to even BETTA Finishes! GO SIXERS.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm not saying they can't make it, but a lot of things have to break right. They're on the right track if this Ollie stuff I'm hearing is true. They can't win with Iverson at point.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> They can't win with Iverson at point.


Ollie and Iverson are spliting duties at the Point.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, but in the grand scheme, is 3-0 a whole lot better than 24-21 or something? 3 games over .500.

Iverson can't be the regular ball-handler if the Sixers want to do good.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Yes, but in the grand scheme, is 3-0 a whole lot better than 24-21 or something? 3 games over .500.
> 
> Iverson can't be the regular ball-handler if the Sixers want to do good.


I think there are a lot more things different this year then AI running the point, but AI didnt run the point all year last year either.

But I do like the switching between AI and Ollie at point its going keep the defense on their toes


----------

